

I Know Where Your Cat Lives - metermaid
http://iknowwhereyourcatlives.com/

======
vonklaus
Painful mobile experience. Have very little idea what the site does. Seems to
maybe scrape meta data of random pictures and transpose them on maps using
geolocation data. This is a screenshot of your landing page viewed on ios
[http://imgur.com/eBfi0KJ](http://imgur.com/eBfi0KJ). The social icons and
kickstarter pledge cover the nav bar, and the text has no contrast. If you
want to have an immersive experience that throws the user in, you need to
clear the nav bar so they can atleast go to the about page after the initial
novelty has worn off. Also, I think it would be nice if you had some fading
text on page load like "the data of 1 million cats visualized" something to
clue you in to what you are looking at. Haven't had the chance to view on pc
yet, but if I was a potential user, I never would.

~~~
therealidiot
It seemed quite broken on WP8 too, looked pretty much the same and it didn't
seem to want to load another image after the initial load (though this may
have been a connectivity problem)

